# Our Condolences, Carl...



## monty (May 12, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen of the SMF Family please join with me in offering our most sincere condolences to Carl Greene, AKA Up in Smoke, on the passing of his dear wife, Karen.

Karen Greene fought a courageous battle with cancer and beat the demon. But she never fully recovered from that battle and was laid to rest just yesterday.

The loss of one so precious
after many years of sharing
Makes us want to stop in our tracks
and muddle through without caring.

There is a great void
left behind for you to fill
and that can only be done
by accepting God's will.

Take comfort in your friends
and lean on us as you will
We've got the time to spend
and you a void to fill.

We're here for you, Carl!

Peace!


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 12, 2007)

Carl..
We are so sorry to hear of your loss...You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers...With our deepest sympathy..
Richard and Deb


----------



## msmith (May 12, 2007)

Carl I dont know the words to say but you and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## squeezy (May 12, 2007)

You are in our hearts and minds Carl, so sorry about your loss.
Our creator will watch over her until it is our time to join with her.
Take care.


----------



## lisacsco (May 13, 2007)

Thought and prayers for you and your family, Carl, from Colorado.

Lisa


----------



## smoked (May 13, 2007)

carl, in our thoughts and prayers.......


----------



## deejaydebi (May 13, 2007)

Carl -

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Keep the faith dear friend! Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ultramag (May 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Carl. Our prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## dacdots (May 13, 2007)

Far to many leave us before thier time,our family is with you in your time of need."Press on young man,press on"


----------



## joed617 (May 13, 2007)

Carl, My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.

God Bless,
Joe


----------



## bigal (May 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss, Carl.  You and your family will be in our prayers.  

Take care


----------



## kennymn (May 13, 2007)

Carl  -  I'm sadened to hear of your loss of your wife Karen


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 13, 2007)

You are in our thoughts and prayers are with you Carl.  May God's grace surround and comfort you in your time of loss.

Bill


----------



## tonto1117 (May 13, 2007)

Carl, we are so very sorry to hear off your loss. You and your family are in are thoughts and prayers.  

Our deepest sympathy, Bud and Theresa.


----------



## gofish (May 13, 2007)

Carl ....... I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## cheech (May 21, 2007)

Carl,
You will be in our prayers. You have my sincere condolences.


----------



## smokincowboy (May 22, 2007)

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## teacup13 (May 22, 2007)

Carl,

my family is saddened to hear of your families loss.. our prays and hearts go out to you...

Jeff & Amanda


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 22, 2007)

Carl,
Words can not erase the loss, especially of someone you shared your life with. Hang in there, it WILL get better. My sympathy.

Mike


----------



## jts70 (May 22, 2007)

Carl,

Sorry for thee loss of your wife. You are in my prayers


----------



## shellbellc (May 22, 2007)

My deepest sympathies.  You're in my prayers


----------



## meowey (May 25, 2007)

My sincerest condolences.

Meowey


----------



## mikey2gunz (May 25, 2007)

Condolences and peace from my family.


Michael and Margaret Hall


----------



## ron50 (May 25, 2007)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.

Ron


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

best wishes carl- god bless & keep you.


----------



## iceboxbbq (May 26, 2007)

sorry to hear of your loss Carl


----------



## reflect (Jun 7, 2007)

Carl, I am sorry for your loss. The loss of a soul mate/life mate is one of the worst things that can happen.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 7, 2007)

Condolences and best wishes, We are waiting for your return.
Mike


----------



## flagriller (Jul 6, 2007)

My family are sorry for you in your loss.  We lit a candle for you this morning.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 7, 2007)

May the love of family and friends comfort you during this time.  

Aj


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 27, 2007)

Carl,

It is unimaginable for me to loose my wife. 

I have no words to express my condolences
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. 

I am sorry I have not responded sooner but I am just finding some threads on SMF, I have only been a member a little over a month.

John D.


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## richtee (Aug 27, 2007)

we all face it, and we all lack words. God bless, have courage, love her still.


----------



## desert smokin (Aug 28, 2007)

Carl, thoughts and prayers for you and you family.


----------



## jocosa (Aug 28, 2007)

Carl, so sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## deersmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Carl, I am sorry to hear about your loss.  God has understands all and has the strength to help you cope with this difficult time.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 30, 2007)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------

